# Suggestions for cooktops



## Jscott285 (Feb 25, 2019)

What type of cook top do you guys use? I have a Fifth Wheel and need a new one. Thanks!


----------



## Jscott285 (Mar 3, 2019)

I came across a few reviews that gave me some information on cooktops. I would love to hear from someone who might have used the Flame King two burner cooktop stove featured here. Thanks!

https://campingmoz.com/best-rv-stove/

Any thoughts are truly welcome! I need to purchase this soon.


----------



## blueknight (Mar 29, 2019)

You might want to check out the Duxtop 9300ST Ultrathin Portable Induction Cooktop.


----------



## david_north (Jul 5, 2019)

We do not like to cook inside the van, we found that odors and the inevitable smoke and splatters really make a mess. We carry a Coleman two burner propane stove and a portable Pit Boss grill for all our cooking, we also do have a small microwave in the van for reheating leftovers or pre cooked food.

upd: just a small update, still learning on my Pit Boss but find the grate temps to vary quite a bit throughout the smoker. As it requires moving or rotating the meat periodically. And it turns out that humidity is a real problem. Should swap it for a propane later.


----------



## BettyAshley (Jul 24, 2019)

It may be difficult to find a good small stove for your tiny space. Most of the available options are created for the marine industry, and many cost a pretty penny. But with a little research, you will find several RV stove options to make cooking a breeze while on the road. Here are five options for cooking on the road.


----------

